# Tiguan oil service interval ??



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Hello knowlegable ones.
Our 'new' Tiguan is now one year old and has 15,000km on the clock.
So I call my local VW service agent and try to book in for it's first service.
As it happens their computer is 'down' but the receptionist asks how I know it needs a service?
I say I have seen somewhere in the book it's 15,000km. or one year.
To this he says no, it's 30,000km and 2 years.

As I only have an American and Spanish handbooks and service shedule book I'm a little confused.
Can anyone else throw some light on new car service intervals please?

Ray.


----------



## powerplus (Oct 6, 2014)

hi
i think i would get the right oil and filter and change it any way
especially if you are going to keep it for many years
if you change ever 3 or 4 years i would not be so worried
changing the oil more often than recommended can only be good for the engine long term

barry


----------



## Revise (May 13, 2012)

I would check with another VW dealer just in case. My last van was supposed to be serviced ever 12 months or 12,000 Miles. But my local dealer said it was every 2 years or 20,000 miles so i did not get it serviced.

After 16 months and 18,000 miles my turbo developed a problem. Took it to my local dealer for it to be fixed under warranty and the refused as I had not had the first service done on time. To make matters worse the receptionist who told me the wrong information had left. 

Eventually it was sorted out but I had to pay for it first and threaten to take the dealer to the small claims court. 

Ian


----------



## Melly (Jul 5, 2007)

I have just got a 2012 VW Passat and the service on it is every 2 years but the onboard computer will tell you if it is needed earlier due to doing high mileage.
My first VW and very impressed so far and it's fixed price servicing so they don't rip you off.


----------



## peribro (Sep 6, 2009)

Ray, it depends upon the sort of driving you do. It is 10,000 miles or 1 year whichever comes first unless the Long Life Service schedule of 20,000 miles or 2 years is appropriate. It is only appropriate though if the vehicle is regularly driven on long journeys and principally motorways and the like. If the journeys are mostly short with frequent stop / starts it is the normal service interval that should be followed.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Hi Barry (powerplus).
Thanks but I'm getting too long in the tooth to get under cars now. I used to do em all. But also I was hoping for the dealer stamp in the service book. 
I was happy at 15,000km. but somewhat concerned at 30,000km.

Ian. Agreed and I do want the warranty with no possibility of them refusing any work like you found out. And yes it was only a phone receptionist that I will track down as and when I get to the dealer.

Hi Melly. My mileage varies tremendously. The first 10 months usually only 30 to 60km. But this last 2 months have been 6,000km. to Portugal and back.
I have been very happy with VW main dealer service on our 11 year old Golf. It was €99 a service 11 years ago and is still €99 if you don't have brakes or timing belt done.

Thanks peribro. I guess I would always err on the side of caution with an expensive item. I am passing the dealer on Wednesday and will call in and start some questions. But I will also request something in writing or service schedule even in French.

Just one of the problems buying at discount from a 'Mandateur' and getting the books in Spanish.

Thanks to all.
Ray.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Your right peribro...............................

Volkswagen is pleased to offer you a choice
on how your Volkswagen is serviced. The
appropriate selection is entirely dependent on
how the car is likely to be driven and its general
use. To help you identify which type of service
would be most suitable, please refer to the
following guide.
The Fixed Service is recommended for vehicles
that will cover less than 10,000 miles in 12
months and if the vehicle is likely to be used in
the following way:
• Predominantly urban driving, short journeys
with frequent cold starts.
• Activities regularly producing high engine
loading, e.g. frequent hill climbs, driving with
vehicle fully loaded and towing.
• Uneconomical driving style using high rpms
with heavy acceleration and heavy braking.
The service intervals for the Fixed Service are
as follows:
• Oil change service –
After 1 year or 10,000 miles (15,000km),
whichever is soonest.
• Inspection service2 –
First after 2 years or 20,000 miles
(30,000km), then every one year or 20,000
miles (30,000km), whichever is soonest.
he Flexible Service is recommended for
vehicles with daily mileage of more than
25 miles where the vehicle is driven regularly
mainly on longer distance journeys. The vehicle
is driven mainly at a constant speed with
minimum vehicle and engine loading, minimal
towing and driven in an economical manner.
With the Flexible Service the vehicle can cover
anywhere between 10,0003 and a maximum of
20,0003 miles or 24 months (whichever
is soonest) between oil changes.
The service intervals for the Flexible Service
are as follows:
• Oil change service – According to flexible
service interval display (after 2 years at the
latest).
• Inspection service2 – First after 2 years or
20,000 miles (30,000km), then every one
year or 20,000 miles (30,000km), whichever
is soonest.
The up! model is only available with the
Fixed Service schedule. Please consult your
authorised Volkswagen dealer.


----------



## Tezmcd (Aug 3, 2009)

I have had both Audi and VW cars and both were on variable service depending on miles driven and also the way you drive.

My Toureg was assumed to be between 12-24K miles depending on the driver - I needed mine doing at 14K

I had an Audi S4 cabriolet that was on a similar plan - I needed mine doing at 10K miles! 

I think I need a new right foot.

On variable service you need the expensive oil (cant remember what it is called but is about £120 for the oil alone)

If you use the cheaper oil you have to go onto the fixed mileage plan 

I have had Mercs for the last 6 years or so - memory isn't that bad so I think I'm somewhere near right.

I do smile at the days when a diesel used to need a service every 4.5K miles


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Just come from VW main agent in Cherbourg who when I asked about having oil and filtre changed now at 15,000km. said quite emphatically it was not necessary until 2 years or 30,000km.

I'm still not fully convinced as we intend to keep the car till death. I will insist at 20,000km. to have a 30,000km. service at cost €186. or £142.

Ray.


----------



## zoro (May 1, 2005)

*Tiguan service*

Hi Ray
A good source of information is
http://www.mytiguan.com

Steve


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Thanks Steve.
I had forgoten I had already joined that site. Took me ages to work out my old password.
Still lots of conflicting info on distance beteen oil changes.

Ray.


----------



## zoro (May 1, 2005)

Hi Ray
I guess its down to what you feel comfortable with.
I am more than happy to have the oil changed every 2 years in our Tig providing it has LongLife oil.

However with our motorhome I go against the recommended milage as its a V6 aluminium lump that always stays outside (unlike the Tig which sleeps in the garage). 
Steve


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

As I understand it Steve, from the Tiggy site. It seems the onboard computer decides depending on how many and how cold starts it's had.

But I'm still going to get the full first service done by 20,000km.

p.s. Great car and I'm even slightly warming to the Sat Nav now. 
But Lane assist and self parking are pointless.

Ray.


----------



## peribro (Sep 6, 2009)

Page 54 of the Tiguan brochure which can be downloaded from http://www.volkswagen.co.uk/new/tiguan-gp/which-model/brochures is quite clear about service intervals.

In summary a fixed service is recommended for cars that do less than 10,000 miles in 12 months and the first oil change service should be carried out after 1 year or at 10,000 miles (15,000km),whichever comes first. The flexible service is recommended for vehicles that do more than 25 miles daily, mainly at constant speed and with minimal engine loading.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Sadly peribo I couldn't get the link to open and my online brochures only have 14 pages.
But yes have seen the description you refer to.

Ray.


----------



## peribro (Sep 6, 2009)

Hi Ray,

I also can't now open it by clicking on the link but I can open it by copying the link address and pasting it into a new browser tab or window.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Thanks again peribro.
But again when downloaded I only get a file of 29 pages. Still yet to see 56 pages.

Ray.


----------

